# Solved: NSIS $SMPROGRAMS in user start.



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Does anyone know how to put shortcuts in the user's start folder if the installer had to run as an administrator (and the user wasn't one)? $SMPROGRAMS puts it in the admin's folder in such a case.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

You can just do a copy and paste of the shortcuts from the admin start folder to the users start folder.

You may have to unhide hidden folders and files in folder options to see these folders.

.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I know how to create a shortcut on my own computer; I'm concerned about how to write an NSIS installer to do so.


----------



## stefanR (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi,
would you please search for 
"SetShellVarContext all" 
directive, it will change the SMPrograms variable to point to the "All USers" space so that everybody can use the shortcuts you created - wether you did it as a native user or by the "RunAs" alternative.


Greetings, Stefan


----------

